# Recieved my g4003g today.



## Todd Adams (Jun 17, 2020)

Pulled the top cover off the crate and the only damage I found so far was the handle for the cross slide is bent. I don't know how because it was in the tool box. The only complaint I have is with the shipping company. They never called me with a date and time for delivery. I finally called them and they have had it in a storage trailer for three days.
It was 40 miles from my house but i couldn't go get it because they didn't have anybody to drive the forklift at 2 oclock in the afternoon.
I won't say there name but it begins with U, ends with S and has a P in there somewhere.
Grizzly customer service has been phenomenal. Unfortunately I cant deal with the shipping company so I wont be buying a milliing machine from them, unless I calm down. I'm a stubborn yankee and the little things still matter to me.  PEACE OUT!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 17, 2020)

Congrats on the lathe!
sorry to hear about the trouble with the shipper, but you will soon forget about all that once chips fly!
post pics if you can


----------



## Todd Adams (Jun 17, 2020)

Will do.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 17, 2020)

Ahhhhhhhh Yes!!  That new lathe smell in the shop...........always a good sign


----------



## brino (Jun 17, 2020)

New tools; very exciting!
Congratulations.

-brino


----------



## Todd Adams (Jun 18, 2020)

Just got another another surprise
One of the guys at work brought in a 1940 vintage Gerstner box. I believe it is a 11 drawer. The thing is mint and full of tools. His grandfather was a quality insurance inspector at a large machine shop.
The only catch is he cant find the key.
He wants  $100.00.  SOLD! 
Locksmiths are cheap.
Cant wait to see what's inside.
Will post pics once opened.


----------



## frugalguido (Jun 18, 2020)

Call Gerstner, they will probably help you. They got me a key for mine.


----------



## Todd Adams (Jun 18, 2020)

Will do thanks.


----------



## Todd Adams (Jun 22, 2020)

The old owner found d the key. Life is good!


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Jul 12, 2020)

Your Gerstner experience is spot on how business should be done! Unfortunately, Grizzly et al have a different view of how to handle picky customers. We just want what we bought to work as advertised! These things from China, Taiwan etc at best have to be considered as starter kits. You can make an awesome machine out of the crap they delivered = but, there is no instruction manual that tells you how. I melted the control switch on my Grizzly combo & came up with this replacement!
	

		
			
		

		
	




The entire forward / reverse & on / off has been re-thunk & retrofitted with 40 year old parts that won't wear out or melt!


----------

